
CSS to get support for trigonometry functions - saranshk
https://www.zdnet.com/article/css-to-get-support-for-trigonometry-functions/
======
ThJ
Next: Boolean logic, branching and loops? Oops. I just made CSS Turing
complete.

~~~
frabert
It already is, AFAIK

